
Instant (Bad) Karma - davidw
http://rsandsconsulting.com/2009/11/10/instant-bad-karma/
======
mrtron
I find this use of the word Karma somewhat annoying. Karma is cause and effect
- I downvote you, you lose points.

The whole doing bad things results in future bad things for yourself is really
a misconception. Although it seems to be rapidly becoming the de-facto use of
the word in North America.

~~~
tokenadult
Are you completely sure about what the original usage of the word "karma" is?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karma>

~~~
gb
I think you might have misunderstood mrtron, either that or you didn't read
the article yourself:

"Karma (Sanskrit: कर्म, kárman- "act, action, performance"[1]; Pali: kamma) in
Indian religions is the concept of "action" or "deed", understood as that
which causes the entire cycle of cause and effect (i.e., the cycle called
saṃsāra)."

~~~
gloob
You might want to re-read your definition. It says that karma is "that which
causes the entire cycle of cause and effect", not that it "is cause and
effect". In much the same way, my causing a person to become dead and my being
a dead person are two distinct concepts.

Unless I just misinterpreted you and that's what you were pointing out, in
which case, apologies.

